# Telecom Boards or Something Else?



## SentMe (Nov 30, 2010)

Folks,

I have aquired these boards recently, however, I am not sure of what their purpose was. Altogether, they weigh approximately 19 lbs and range from about 2ft. There are gold plated pins on the front and back. There are also some gold plated connectors. I think it was a good pull, but I'm not entirely sure. Thanks for all your help! :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 30, 2010)

Those are nice boards.You should be able to pull the pins out easily,without any solder to worry about.Keep those separate from any that might have solder.It will make it easier to process them.

Jim


----------



## SentMe (Nov 30, 2010)

Uh oh. I will have to figure a new method because they are soldered in the middle.  Should I break them at the stem and leave the solder behind? They are ajoined by solder.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 30, 2010)

Are you sure they are soldered?They look just like some telecom boards I had.The pins were press fit and pulled out clean.Some were all gold plated,and some were partial(on both tips).One board with the completely gold plated pins totaled one lb of pins.The others I threw in with my other pins since they were partials.
The boards may also have palladium,I saved them to test when I get a chance.Especially were the pins were press fit in the board.

Jim


----------



## SentMe (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh wow! Right on. I flipped the board over and pulled them from the back side. They come straight out, however, there are connected by a silver/solder material and then the other side of the gold plated pin. I will show a picture tomorrow of them. So far, two whole rows equals 2 ounces. I will look into the palladium as well. The board itself has a heavy copper surface. Thank you so much for the input!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Those look like backplanes from server racks or networking switches. The plastic covers have been pulled from the pins. Nice boards. I sell a lot of those type on the bay.


----------



## SentMe (Nov 30, 2010)

Silversaddle1,

My dream is to build a mountain of pins such as yours. lol Thanks for the input.


----------



## SentMe (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is a closer look of the adjoined gold plated pins. The silver in colored part of the pin doesn't appear to look like solder. I could be wrong, and as a matter of fact, I have been.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like solder. 8)


----------



## SentMe (Dec 1, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Looks like solder. 8)



Right on Barren. Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes,that does look like solder.The ones I had were just gold plated on both ends with the middle clean with no solder.And there was one big board that the pins were completely gold plated.You should keep anything with solder separate from the clean pins.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 1, 2010)

While you are pulling them, a simple two more snips and you have no solder, just gold plated pins. I find it's a lot easier to clean the scrap of this type of contamination as you are harvesting. This saves you putting it off, only to never get back to it and tempting you into taking shortcuts in the recovery and refining stages by not removing the solder.

An ounce of prevention...

Steve


----------



## Oz (Dec 1, 2010)

Listen to Steve on this. Having lead in your solutions is no fun.


----------



## SentMe (Dec 1, 2010)

Right on! Thanks so much, everybody! I'm glad I stopped and asked this question before I finished my first board. :shock: LOL I will be going back to the ones I pulled and separate the middle leaving only the gold. :mrgreen:


----------

